# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Divulgação de REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Esta sondagem irá servir para termos uma análise, de que modo está REEFFORUM a ser divulgado pelos membros.

Nota: Podem votar em várias opções

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Recordo apenas, de que algumas das votações permitem multipla escolha, como é o caso de esta  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos
Aproveito para informar que estou a divulgar o nosso Reefforum em três outros forums, dosi Brasileiros e um Italiano sendo que neste último estou a acabar a tradução para Italiano de um tópico que abri e deverei colocá-lo ainda durante este fim de semana. Em seguida será a vez de foruns francofonos e anglofonos de que estou a pesquisar. Tenho também uma participação no Reeffcentral com um topico que abri.
O nosso Reefforum é rico em tópicos interessantes, que gostaria de ver publicados noutros forums e assim levar ao conhecimento de outros não Lusitanos o muito que os Lusitanos sabem fazer. Como já disse noutra ciscunstancia, a lingua não deve ser uma barreira, pelo que e com a consenso da equipa RF, estou disponível e proponho até, que se seleccionem anlguns tópicos, que eu traduzirei para Inglês, Francês, Italiano, consoante o necessário, e em seguinda entrego a tradução ao autor e o próprio regista-se num desses foruns e divulga e seu trabalho.

A titulo de exemplo aqui vão já dois dos links para as divulgações actualmente já publicadas. Quando tiver a publicação no forum ReefItalia, informo.

http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...51395#15 1395

http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topi...TOPIC_ID=42335

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite companheiros
 Depois de divulgar o nosso Reefforum no IPAq e no Reefcorner chegou a vez do Reefitalia. Com efeito e como acima escrevi, conclui a tradução que estava a fzer do meu tópico e publiquei-o há poucos minutos no ReefItalia

http://www.reefitalia.net/forums/sho...738#post125738

 Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Xmascheers: 
 Pedro Nuno

----------


## Welington

se o assunto entre eu e meu s amigos e aquarios falo logo no reefforum  :SbSalut:

----------

